# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Pentax istD

## Nuno R Santos

Bom caros colegas,

Já algum tempo que tenho uma Pentax istD mas nunca me dediquei à fotografia.

Gostaria que me ajudasse com os modos da maquina porque não percebo mesmo nada de fotografia e gostava de tirar umas fotos ao meu aqua.

Tenho duas lentes:

*Pentax FAJ 28-80*
"
The SMC PENTAX-FA J 28-80mm F3.5-5.6 AL is designed to be used with fully automatic cameras and is an ideal zoom lens for general usage. Its lightweight design makes it easy to handle and manoeuvre. It features aspherical lens elements to help transmit light more efficiently and our acclaimed SMC multi-layer coating to lower surface reflection, reduce ultraviolet rays, and deliver clear, high-contrast images.

Optical Specifications
Lens Construction : 8 elements in 8 groups (one aspherical lens)
Angle of view : 75° - 30.5°
Minimum Aperture : F22 at 28mm F38 at 80mm
Min. Focus Distance : 1.3m
Max. Magnification : 0.3X


Physical Specification
Aperture control : Fully Automatic
Metering system : TTL open-aperture
Filter Diameter : 58mm
Max diameter & Min length : 63 x 67mm
Weight : 180g w/o hood 197g w/hood"

*Pentax FAJ 75-300*

"The SMC PENTAX-FA J 75-300mm F4.5-5.8 AL provides long telephoto coverage and is designed to be used with automatic SLR cameras. Lightweight and easy to manoeuvre, it is an ideal zoom lens for general usage and travel. It features aspherical lens elements to help transmit light more efficiently and our acclaimed SMC multi-layer coating to lower surface reflection, reduce ultraviolet rays, and deliver clear, high-contrast images.

Optical Specifications
Lens Construction : 12 elements in 10 groups (one aspherical lens)
Angle of view : 32° - 8.2°
Minimum Aperture : F22 at 75mm F38 at 300mm
Min. Focus Distance : 1.3m
Max. Magnification : 0.3X


Physical Specifications
Aperture control: Fully Automatic
Metering system: TTL open-aperture
Filter Diameter: 58mm
Max Diameter & Min length: 69 x 116mm
Weight: 385g w/o hood 425g w/hood"

No que me puderem ajudar em relação aos modos e como tirar fico agradecido...  :Smile:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas nuno
se fores a recolha amanha leva-a que posso tentar ajudar-te :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno R Santos

> boas nuno
> se fores a recolha amanha leva-a que posso tentar ajudar-te


Eh pah este fds já não posso sair de casa... tenho a criança quase a "sair" e a minha Maria obrigou-me a preparar o quarto da criança...  :Smile: 

Mas podemos falar disto um dia...  :Smile:

----------


## Christian Gnad

É complicado ensinar a fotografar por posts...
Tens na Fnac alguns livros que são bastante bons para explicar o principio da fotografia. 

Mas de qualquer modo enquanto não tens umas aulas in loco, se quiseres que as fotos saiam bastante bem, limita-te á posição verde no disco de selecção
Anexo 8015

No entanto vai exprimentando:
AV - Prioridade à abertura: Defines a abertura que pretendes a a máquina procura uma velocidade de obturação adequada. ATENÇÃO : presta atenção á velocidade que fica definida pois pode ser muito baixa e ficas com as fotos tremidas. Ou seja, num dia enevoado, fim de tarde, tentas fotografar com uma abertura de F:16 para conseguires uma boa profundidade de campo. Tens ISO 100 definido para ficares quase sem "grão". Resultado: A velocidade de obturação fica, por exemplo, nuns baixissimos 1/8 avos de segundo o que faz com que fiques com a foto tremida a não ser que uses um tripé e que naquilo que vais fotografar não haja movimento.

TV - Prioridade à velocidade: Defines a velocidade que queres e a máquina procura uma abertura que se ajuste. Bom para situações rápidas. Define de 1/125 a 1/250 para cima e as fotos não ficam tremidas. ATENÇÃO : Utiliza só em exteriores com bastante luz enquanto não souberes conciliar bem os três parametros: ISO, Shutter Speed, Aperture e tiveres visto os resultados que obtiveste com eles.
Boas fotos.

 Abraço

----------

